# If you could go anywhere to fish in North America, where would you go?



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Trophy Northern Pike on fly in the far North of Saskatchewan.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I would go to Venice, LA. Fish for yellowfin tuna one day then jump on a skiff and hit the marshes for redfish the next day.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok I think Christmas Island is not in the US so Key West
Hawaii is part of the US and they have GT


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

North America? Easy...I'd make return trips to either Alaska or British Columbia in a heart beat.


----------



## wmw4 (Aug 29, 2018)

Northern New Mexico / Southern Colorado for freshwater

Backcountry everglades for mini tarpon for salt

Honorable mention to Louisiana since i was there on a redfish trip last weekend and had a blast


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

The Boundary waters is my favorite but it’s not an easy trip.

Alternatively I’d try to hit up all of Colorados and New Mexico Gold water rivers. Starting at the Navajo Dam


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Since I am lucky enough to live in Swfl I have the Everglades and Pine Island and hour away I would have to say either Colorado for freshwater trout on fly or Alaska.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Trophy trout fishing in Labrador or Tuktoyaktuk (NWT).


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

WillFishingNC said:


> I'm hoping to go on a purely fishing trip with my dad and brother this spring, and there are so many places I want to go. We're pretty much limited to North America and I really want to hear what other people would want to do or what trips you have gone on and loved.


Tree River for Char, I wanna do it with no guide and just bum for a month.

Before that it was the Keys. Also amazing.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Alaska


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Fresh off reading "Lords of the Fly" I'm going to say anywhere in Florida... a hundred years ago.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Hard to beat either the FL Keys or LA Delta for fishing diversity.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

trekker said:


> Trophy Northern Pike on fly in the far North of Saskatchewan.


Dude I bought a new jet boat to do just this. Wanna go? We can argue politics the whole time.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

jasonrl23 said:


> The Boundary waters is my favorite but it’s not an easy trip.
> 
> Alternatively I’d try to hit up all of Colorados and New Mexico Gold water rivers. Starting at the Navajo Dam


whats the boundary waters


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

WillFishingNC said:


> I'm hoping to go on a purely fishing trip with my dad and brother this spring, and there are so many places I want to go. We're pretty much limited to North America and I really want to hear what other people would want to do or what trips you have gone on and loved.


New Smyrna Beach!! Offshore quick to sites for some deep sea fishing one day, the lagoon one day, spruce creek one day, and last day just surf fish on beach with cold beers!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

wmw4 said:


> Backcountry everglades for mini tarpon for salt


That sounds really really good.

Christmas Island is definitely on my bucket list. 

In general, anyplace in the salt I can sight cast at fish in water so shallow they can't keep their backs in the water.


----------



## cdmalgee (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm leaving the US 3/4 times. 

Fresh: 5 lb brook trout and wild Atlantic Salmon in Labrador
Salt: Grand Slam in Ascension Bay, Quintana Roo, Mexico
For the views/nature: Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada
Honorable Mention: Here, home in Virginia, the New River for the incredible smallmouth float and wade opportunities


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

m32825 said:


> Fresh off reading "Lords of the Fly" I'm going to say anywhere in Florida... a hundred years ago.


Exactly. 

I had an offer to work for a boat mfg in North Miami in 1980. Still one of my greatest regrets not taking that job. Not a hundred years ago, but I could have been right there in the thick of it forty years ago.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Drifter said:


> whats the boundary waters


Huge wilderness area in N.E. MN. It is an amazing place and very remote.

In 1978 our family was vacationing there and we ended up talking to a guy and he snapped some pictures and then he sent us a story he wrote - it was in National Geographic magazine.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Mark H said:


> That sounds really really good.
> 
> Christmas Island is definitely on my bucket list.
> 
> In general, anyplace in the salt I can sight cast at fish in water so shallow they can't keep their backs in the water.


Branch out man - try fighting salmon and steelhead in a fast moving river. You can thank me later.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Huge wilderness area in N.E. MN. It is an amazing place and very remote.
> 
> In 1978 our family was vacationing there and we ended up talking to a guy and he snapped some pictures and then he sent us a story he wrote - it was in National Geographic magazine.


Sounds and looks like a place you could disappear into and happily go full Jeremiah Johnson for the rest of your life.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Branch out man - try fighting salmon and steelhead in a fast moving river. You can thank me later.


Probably should. I've always been kind of narrowly focused in a lot of pursuits.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Branch out man - try fighting salmon and steelhead in a fast moving river. You can thank me later.


King salmon on fly is a completely different and epic game from any other freshwater fishing, makes it hard to ever want to catch trout again


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Flyboy said:


> King salmon on fly is a completely different and epic game from any other freshwater fishing, makes it hard to ever want to catch trout again


Now placed on my bucket list.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

WillFishingNC said:


> a purely fishing trip with ... _family_...


First choose the type of fishing and what for,
then just where is the "BEST" place to make it happen.

Personally, a spring trip.. I'd give lemaymiami a call and ask him what he had to offer that time of year.
Sight fishing southern Florida is about as exciting as it gets.

Alaska is the other, but I only go in September or October.

Those two spots when you hit them right still have some unbelievably good fishing, fly/spin/cast or deep sea.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Flyboy said:


> King salmon on fly is a completely different and epic game from any other freshwater fishing, makes it hard to ever want to catch trout again


I grew up learning to fly fish for trout. Then I moved to steelhead and around 8 I was fishing for salmon. I can not tell you how many times I was pulled into the rivers filling my wader with water until I got big enough to handle the fish. As I spent many years fishing for them I learned a huge secret to catching them and then it no longer was fishing but catching.

Steelhead are called the fish of a million casts for a reason.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Alaska


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mark H said:


> Sounds and looks like a place you could disappear into and happily go full Jeremiah Johnson for the rest of your life.


There are guys who solo trip out there for months at a time and only come back in for supplies. 2 million acres of forest and fish


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

WillFishingNC said:


> I'm hoping to go on a purely fishing trip with my dad and brother this spring, and there are so many places I want to go. We're pretty much limited to North America and I really want to hear what other people would want to do or what trips you have gone on and loved.


Marquesas


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> I grew up learning to fly fish for trout. Then I moved to steelhead and around 8 I was fishing for salmon. I can not tell you how many times I was pulled into the rivers filling my wader with water until I got big enough to handle the fish. As I spent many years fishing for them I learned a huge secret to catching them and then it no longer was fishing but catching.


Yep, I went 7 for 30 across two days. Got by butt handed to me by more than half of the ones I hooked


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

My place, The Florida Keys!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Wyoming Green River then drive a few hrs to hit the Green in Utah.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Just got back from a last minute trip to Meeteetsie. Hunted mallards on the Greybull and chukar away from the river. Wasn't quite pheasant season yet. Figure I'll try fishing next time. What could I have caught in the Greybull?


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Trout fishing in Montana. Pair some great views with some great fishing.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

You looking to catch some specific fish of a lifetime, or generally enjoy time with your family while fishing? Is it more about the trip or the fish? How mobile is your father?

What month are you considering spring?


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow 23 countries to choose from. For me it would be Alaska. Was there once and it just blew me away with so much untouched still by humans.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Alaska. Sign up for one of those week long fly in trips where they drop you off and give you a map and a boat.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Depends on time of year, but I would have to choose between: 
first week of June in Alaska to throw mice
Espiritu Santo Bay
#Fairhope, Alabama


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Mark H said:


> Just got back from a last minute trip to Meeteetsie. Hunted mallards on the Greybull and chukar away from the river. Wasn't quite pheasant season yet. Figure I'll try fishing next time. What could I have caught in the Greybull?


Shhhhhh


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Mark H said:


> Just got back from a last minute trip to Meeteetsie. Hunted mallards on the Greybull and chukar away from the river. Wasn't quite pheasant season yet. Figure I'll try fishing next time. What could I have caught in the Greybull?


nm


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

cdmalgee said:


> I'm leaving the US 3/4 times.
> 
> Fresh: 5 lb brook trout and wild Atlantic Salmon in Labrador
> Salt: Grand Slam in Ascension Bay, Quintana Roo, Mexico
> ...


New River has great Musky too. I'm in VA!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Alaska. Sign up for one of those week long fly in trips where they drop you off and give you a map and a boat.


I might be a little biased about Alaska.
I've got family there and my mother was a native.
One of the first things you might notice is how clear the air is.
Then when your out and about it may dawn on you that in this day and age where your at may only see a handful of people per year. Night sky the stars are so numerous it's breath taking. My most favorite trip, the fishing really wasn't what you might expect. The catching part was a zillion grayling to a handful of steelhead. As the float plan came in to land on the lake to drop us off I saw a monster size lake trout, it was that big. I spent a few hours fishing the lake but no takers. 

If your only going once I'd recommend going to one of the bigger lodges where it's used as the "main base" where one day they may take you to the local river, the next a boat /float trip and if you have the time and money fly you to a remote cabin where you can spend a few days experiencing Alaska like it's been for 100's of thousands of years.

It's a toss up for me as to fishing Alaska or the Everglades.
Fishing Alaska is like fishing in a hatchery, but sight fishing Tarpon, Snook and what ever else you may run across in Florida can be epic.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

CONUS - Florida Everglades.

50 states - Alaska.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Cuba


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Dry Tortugas!


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ten Thousand Islands.


----------



## emptysea (Jul 14, 2019)

Florida keys, Louisiana or 10,000 islands. Louisiana fishing is amazing!!


----------



## Garrett Lambert (May 2, 2019)

Cape cod running and gunning for bluefin tuna with poppers and stickbaits. Stripers are also around. 
Labrador for monster brook trout and pike.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Mark H said:


> What could I have caught in the Greybull?


If you read the newspaper - Covid!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Louisiana Houma or Venice place is insane!! In Florida I’d say steinhatchee is very underrated


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

make it a Florida road trip (sorta).....

*10,000 Islands* - middle, upper,.....(inshore - snook, reds, trout, tarpon)
*Islamorada / Marathon,* ..... (offshore - sailfish, dolphin, wahoo, tuna)
*Bahamas - Exumas* close enough to count as North America, jump on a plane Marathon or Miami.....(bonefish and culture)

...three completely different worlds, all within a very close distance, that would be a really nice trip.


----------



## cdmalgee (Oct 15, 2020)

VANMflyfishing said:


> New River has great Musky too. I'm in VA!


In October I had 2 follows on a fly from a monster Musky on the James NW of Lynchburg. The views on the New match the incredible smallie and musky action, too.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

cdmalgee said:


> In October I had 2 follows on a fly from a monster Musky on the James NW of Lynchburg. The views on the New match the incredible smallie and musky action, too.


The entire James has musky, but there are a few stretches that are killer. Also, the Shenandoah area would be an easy DIY trip. Native brook trout, huge browns, smallies, musky, etc. If you need some spots, shoot me a PM. 

The New has bigger fish and pretty views for sure. The gorge area is stunning.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*If you could go anywhere to fish in North America?*


Ha!....the correct answer is: Yes.


----------



## WillFishingNC (Sep 28, 2016)

Greg Allison said:


> You looking to catch some specific fish of a lifetime, or generally enjoy time with your family while fishing? Is it more about the trip or the fish? How mobile is your father?
> 
> What month are you considering spring?


It's probably going to be April or May, so it's looking like it would be further south. My dad isn't a particularly experienced fisherman but he is in his 50's so we can fish pretty much anything. I really want to sight fish for some bucket list fish like tarpon and bonefish, but I love fly fishing for trout too which is why the steelhead and salmon look so attractive- just not sure how tough it would be to fish for them in the spring.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

This thread has got me thinking - what is the most remote place in the SE US where you have good opportunities to catch redfish? Everglades, Big Bend of Florida and Louisiana delta but what am I missing? I don't know much about the TX Gulf Coast or North Carolina. Problem with all of these is the fishing pressure is picking up exponentially; there has to be some other areas, even if the sightseeing isn't so great where the fish aren't pressured.


----------



## WillFishingNC (Sep 28, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> The Dry Tortugas!


We went by there just to see the base one day- of course I brought a rod and had a blast just fishing around the ferry entrance


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Wind blows there is still is very little pressure In Louisiana...compared to the 1000s or acres or marsh and places to go..you can launch with 200 boats and hardly see one all day. If sightfishing redfish there is nowhere I’ve been in Florida that comes close to LA.. the fish just eat !!!even when it’s slow u catch 20-30fish. In Florida now I’d have to say Nature coast for numbers and sightfishing. This is an awesome thread tho...I’d love to try some freshwater stuff


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

windblows said:


> This thread has got me thinking - what is the most remote place in the SE US where you have good opportunities to catch redfish? Everglades, Big Bend of Florida and Louisiana delta but what am I missing? I don't know much about the TX Gulf Coast or North Carolina. Problem with all of these is the fishing pressure is picking up exponentially; there has to be some other areas, even if the sightseeing isn't so great where the fish aren't pressured.


Deep in the glades/10 k islands is still fairly remote plenty of spots to fish


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

You know I fished for reds out of Savannah Georgia. Fantastic. Caught over 20 in one day. Loved the marshes. Nice size fish, not the monsters but very nice.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been to Alaska 3 times, fly in stay in the wilderness. Fly fish only for leopard rainbows, char and greyling. Also Montana, Yellowstone, Hebgan Lake
Now I want something bigger than a 30" fish
Tarpon, GT, False Albacore or Tuna on fly


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

WillFishingNC said:


> It's probably going to be April or May, so it's looking like it would be further south. My dad isn't a particularly experienced fisherman but he is in his 50's so we can fish pretty much anything. I really want to sight fish for some bucket list fish like tarpon and bonefish, but I love fly fishing for trout too which is why the steelhead and salmon look so attractive- just not sure how tough it would be to fish for them in the spring.


very, very good time to fish S / SW Florida, baits moving, fish are moving, just before the rains start.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

WillFishingNC said:


> It's probably going to be April or May, so it's looking like it would be further south. My dad isn't a particularly experienced fisherman but he is in his 50's so we can fish pretty much anything. I really want to sight fish for some bucket list fish like tarpon and bonefish, but I love fly fishing for trout too which is why the steelhead and salmon look so attractive- just not sure how tough it would be to fish for them in the spring.


Salmon are fall except if you go out trolling for them.

Steelhead are both fall and spring except they are back out of the rivers shortly after the ice melt. There is an exception, Skamania is a breed of summer run steelhead. 

Salmon - Sept and Oct
Steelhead - Nov and Dec (fall) Feb and Mar (spring)
Skamania - Jun and July 
(These are the times they are in the rivers in Michigan)


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I've heard that Zephyr Cove is on fire...


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Sitka, Alaska in August! Do a float plane trip to fish the base of some of the Alpine lakes for Silver Salmon on fly!
Most favorite and unique fishing trip I’ve ever been on.


----------



## Garrett Lambert (May 2, 2019)

In April you could catch Great Lakes steelhead in states that stock spring run fish


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

After reading through this post and all the responses, I better understand just how blessed I am to be able to regularly fish the waters of Biscayne Bay, the Middle Keys, Florida Bay, the Ten Thousand Islands and Everglades National Park. While the fishing in these areas is still world class, it is no where near as good as it was even just 15 years ago when I really started focusing on these areas and sort of figuring out what I am doing. We have serious issues with water quality degradation here, and I encourage all members to join and support such organizations as Captains for Clean Water, the Bonefish and Tarpon Trust, Now or Neverglades, and Bullsugar. I have 3 grandchildren and I pray that they will be able to enjoy these waters as much or more than I have. We have a legacy to support and preserve.


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

I've been following this post and decided to take action. 10 years or so ago, we did a pack in to the Bridger-Teton Wilderness and fished for 5 days on the Soda Fork of the Buffalo River in Wyoming. No big fish but HUGE memories. This year (2021) I've booked fishing the Flathead River near Glacier National Park.

Next on the list will be Florida


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Been here and I would not hesitate to go again:





__





Whaler’s Cove Lodge | Alaska’s Finest Fishing Lodge


Whaler’s Cove Lodge is the destination for your Alaskan adventure. Accommodations, meals, gear, guide, fuel and fish processing are included in our packages.



www.whalerscovelodge.com


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

There's a chance that if you plan to go this coming spring that some of the lodges/guides are already booked.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I think is funny that we long to go across the country to fish while another person on the other side of the country would give anything to fish where we are now. I am a mile from the St Johns River, but I drive 40 min to the Lagoon. Passing bass boats on the way heading to the St Johns.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

mro said:


> There's a chance that if you plan to go this coming spring that some of the lodges/guides are already booked.


And if you're planning on Yellowstone or other mountain region, remember the spring thaw and runoff. Many watersheds are blown out from runoff.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

cal1320 said:


> I think is funny that we long to go across the country to fish while another person on the other side of the country would give anything to fish where we are now. I am a mile from the St Johns River, but I drive 40 min to the Lagoon. Passing bass boats on the way heading to the St Johns.


I think it i wonderful that we have so many species available to use to fish for. Catching them all in one place is the problem and the reason we travel.

If you want to catch a salmon, you have to go north. If you live up north and want to catch a bonefish you have to come south.

This is a great country we live in. Some countries are relegated to carp.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

That's true. I remember making the determination to fish and learn my backdoor waters for trout in NH as opposed to going to Montana. I did that and still travel of course. When I graduated from college I decided to hitchhike America to learn about it's small towns and our people. Did it for 2 1/2 years visited 43 states. Instead of going overseas.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> I think it i wonderful that we have so many species available to use to fish for. Catching them all in one place is the problem and the reason we travel.


Not a problem at all to me. I consider the traveling the icing on the cake to fly fishing.
Although if Florida had a few real mountains I probably never would have left.
I'd just have to travel a little from there now and then.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Would have to be the Flying B Ranch in Kamiah, Idaho an Orvis-Endorsed lodge with world class fishing and hunting. Cast and Blast in the same trip.

Alternative Choice’s would be:
1. Boundary Waters - A Canoer’s Paradise
2. Cabo San Lucas, Mexico
3. Ascension Bay, Yucatan - Casa or Playa Blanca
4. Alaska West - Kanektok River

All on my bucket list.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Drifter said:


> Dude I bought a new jet boat to do just this. Wanna go? We can argue politics the whole time.


I'm in, but no politics.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Any long range trip leaving out of San Diego. Summer can yield Bluefin Tuna, Yellowtail, Dorado and the elusive Albacore. Fall, Winter and Spring, typically longer trips in the 9 -16 day range target giant Yellowing Tuna and Wahoo. The boats are 5 star, food is unmatched and you'll have the time of your life. PM me if you'd like more info. My boat of choice is Royal Star, check them out.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Chasntuna said:


> Albacore


I'm up in the Bay Area but when they come in close enough (little help from el nino),
my smoker gets fired up and the freezer gets stuffed.


----------



## Capt Will Robins (Mar 31, 2020)

I am biased, however I would recommend heading down to Quintana Roo, Mexico. We are very close to going green here (Covid free), as we are currently in yellow. The fishing in Xcalak, Mahahual and Chetumal Bay has been incredible of late. 

I guide wade trips and skiff trips down here in the Mahahual/Xcalak/Chet Bay Area and also run an outfitters/fly shop down here. We are seeing more anglers returning to the flats and having a blast, especially after months without any angling pressure. 

Flights right now a very cheap down here, car rental again is exceptionally cheap and hotels/ accommodation even cheaper. Lots of great deals and offers depending on what you are looking to do. Down here we have some incredible DIY fishing also, if you wanted to go down the unguided route. Just a few weeks back, I was out with a buddy on the local beach flats. We ended up with 7 permit, 1 bonefish and a micro poon to complete the slam. Mexico is very safe, the people are hospitable and friendly and the food is great. 

More than happy to help put you in the right direction if you are thinking of Mexico as an option, either with DIY or a lodge route. Feel free to drop me a message on here, or drop me a call/text via WhatsApp to +447463 808035.

All the best,

Will


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

cdmalgee said:


> I'm leaving the US 3/4 times.
> 
> Fresh: 5 lb brook trout and wild Atlantic Salmon in Labrador
> Salt: Grand Slam in Ascension Bay, Quintana Roo, Mexico
> ...


New river smallies? That sounds pretty rad.


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

Helicopter fishing for steelhead in remote British Columbia. Watched an episode of Jerry McGinnis, "Fishing Hole", 40 yrs ago and I'll never forget it. 20 lb. Chromers in a place where few humans have ever set foot. I'm in.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Mark H said:


> Sounds and looks like a place you could disappear into and happily go full Jeremiah Johnson for the rest of your life.


When I was growing up in the 70's, 80's and early 90's my parents had a vacation cottage in the Boundry Waters near Ely, MN. I spent many summers up there and can state definitively that it is an amazing place for natural and pristine beauty and amazing fishing. There are days when catching 200 fish is not an exaggeration. The locals are completely obsessed with trolling for walleye...which I find boring and they don't fight that well. But they do taste great. But the locals obsession with walleye leave large and small mouth bass virtually untouched. And the northern pike fishing is also fantastic. If anyone is interested in planning a trip up that way...let me know and I can give you some tips. I am attaching a picture of the Kawishiwi River in the late fall. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Drop dead beautiful country as was the area of Wyoming I visited. This picture does remind me I annoyed the locals when I kept calling the Greybull a creek. Apparently rivers up there don't have to be very big to be called river. Just stunning visuals everywhere. Guess I need to put a Boundary trip on my to do list before I'm too old to do it without being carried.


----------

